# London, Paris in the snow and the Ritz at Christmas



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Here are picures i took for my birthday (special number) to London and Paris at Christmas. Was very lucky as it had snowed in Paris and was very pretty.

First off heres London


PC064864 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC064866 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC064867 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC064869 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC064870 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PC064873 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC064879 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC064882 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC064880 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC064895 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PC064905 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC064919 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC064933 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC064935 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC064936 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC064944 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PC064965 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC064973 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC074976 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC074980a by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

lOVELY. you were vey lucky to see both cities in the same trip.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Another fab photo thread! Do you mind me asking what camera you have?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Javicuenca and conor, i have an olympus pen and a canon 350D

Pics fromt he monument


PC075004a by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC075018 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC075022 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC075026 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC075031 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC075032 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC075036a by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC075047 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC075049 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC075051 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC075054 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

very nice


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you

Westminster Abbey is absolutely stunning, and i advise all to visit, expensive but worth every penny! So much history for not just the UK but the world.


PC075068 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC075074 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC075078 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC075083 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC075089 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

London Christmas market in hyde park


PC075092 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

St panras station


PC085146 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC085147 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Next up Paris


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

cardiff said:


> Thanks Javicuenca and conor, i have an olympus pen and a canon 350D


Thanks  And more fantastic pics! Can't wait to see the Paris stuff.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Those first pics of London have such a great atmosphere! 
I´ll be back for the Paris ones


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, i loved the atmosphere Andre_idol but not the cold!

The snow was a surprise and while pretty a nightmare from Garde De Nord (especially as no taxis, so had to catch the Metro which was difficult to understand). We were rewarded with this sight as was staying on thr Champs Elyses for the first two nights


PC085173 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC085182 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC085183 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC085186 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC085192 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The christmas markets


PC095207 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095209 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095211 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095212 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095233 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095235 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

more to come


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Really good!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, great photos from London and Paris :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks


PC095242 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095250 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095251 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095253 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

>>>>


PC095254 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095262 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095264 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PC095267 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095268 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095273 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095286 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095288 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095289 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095292 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

MAGNIFICENT!!!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow, the winter tale of two cities.
great photos.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Extraordinary! I like very much the quality of your pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you all, you are very kind! Makes it worth while posting


PC095299 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095312 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095313 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095314 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095315 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095316 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095323 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095325 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Excellent work here. Merci beaucoup:cheers2:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Parisian_Girl


PC095326 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095330 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095332 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095333 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095334 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PC095335 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095343 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095344 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095351 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095360 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095362 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095367 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Forgot to post the rest of the pics!


PC095382 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Especially pleased with this one!


PC095383 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095391 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095403 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095406 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095410 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Gorgeous. Are these photos from 2010 or 2011?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Fabulous updates.....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

They are from 2010 RobertWalpole

Thanks Linguine


PC095412 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095413 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095414 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095427 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095431 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095434 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PC095436 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095438 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095440 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095441 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095442 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095448 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095452 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095457 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Paris in Christmas looks beautiful!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Definately is!


PC095461 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095469 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095505 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095517 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095520 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095525 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095539 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095552 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## lebadinage (Jul 12, 2010)

Absolutely marvellous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, Cardiff


----------



## Cov Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Magnificent!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


PC095582 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095590 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095597 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095604 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095610 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095609 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095626 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PC095648 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095658 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095677 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095681 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095685 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095695 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095699 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC095701 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Stunning city!! Takes my breath away every time I go there..


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

It is stunning


PC105734 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105736 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105737 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The Ritz


PC105854 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105762 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105780 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105788 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PC105898 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105858 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105859 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105860 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105861 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105865 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105866 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105878 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105889 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105895 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunning pics :applause:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Marvelous shots....:cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PC105943 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105947 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105948 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105951 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105959 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Got here through the German rail thread. Wonderful photos, as expected.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, actually i forgot abou this thread and hadnt finnished it, here are the last few pics


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PC105966 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105971 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105973 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PC105977 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105984 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC105987 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PC105990 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC106027 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC106036 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

WOW :colgate:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Last set of pics


PC106047 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC106057 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC106062 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The Ritz, lots of windy corridoors. it was a real museum and felt like walking into a palace. kind of disconcerting as you didint want to sit on the beds at first, but soon got used to it!


PC106069 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC106075 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC106079 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

My room


PC116109 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The restaurant


PC116135 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC116142 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PC116147 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC116149 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Thats it! hope you enjoyed


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

Belles vues aériennes de Paris. Snow on buildings is beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## desi1 (May 6, 2011)

Cardiff,

You have the eye of the tiger and really good equipment 
Very very good quality pictures, thanks for sharing.

Next time you come to Paris give me a phone call I'll show you a very different city than the postcard one you've seen. You'll be able to take other stunning pictures with real people in them :lol:

cheers.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Beatiful photos of the world's two best cities!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Nijal said:


> Belles vues aériennes de Paris. Snow on buildings is beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


It was a great experiance, thanks!



desi1 said:


> Cardiff,
> 
> You have the eye of the tiger and really good equipment
> Very very good quality pictures, thanks for sharing.
> ...


Thanks!!! Paris is probably the most consistently beautiful city in the world, any part of it is a pleasure to photograph, whether the most touristy cultural parts, or gritty suburban parts.



RobertWalpole said:


> Beatiful photos of the world's two best cities!


Thanks! Agree they are the two greatest cities ive been to, nothing is like them in the world.


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

GREAT :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Glad you remembered to post the last lot of photos! Can't imagine a nicer place to stay for your birthday than The Ritz! Beautiful shots of both cities.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Paris, is truely inspiring, what others are made of. The city of light or enlightenment.:cheers2:


----------

